
Level Design and Shaping a Roguelike Experience - tiniuclx
https://www.gridsagegames.com/blog/2019/02/level-design-shaping-cogmind-experience/
======
tiniuclx
The original title of this post is "Level Design and Shaping a Cogmind
Experience," but I felt that the HN audience would be more familiar with the
name of the genre than the game itself.

If you're one of the lucky 10,000, Roguelikes are a type of video game that
has remained virtually unchanged since Rogue, which was released in 1980 for
Unix mainframes. Most games are based around procedural generation and dungeon
crawling.

Cogmind is a modern, sci-fi take on the genre and possibly the most user-
friendly roguelike out there.

